# Advice on a receiver!



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

I am looking at buying a new reciver......i have been suggested a MARANTZ SR5005 or a onkyo tx-sr708. what would be the best choice.....?? i do have a small budget.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What are your needs? How many speakers? How much power? Do you plan on adding another room of sound now or later? What equipment do you already have?.......


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

i would like around 100w per ch...i have a 5.1 right now.. going to use 2nd zone for outdoor speaker....i have a dennon 1609...i would like to possibly add a seperate amp down the road...and also i would like to use only HDMI for audio a video....not seperate audio like i do now....i want it to decode for me.....so i can use my bluray to its full advantage...so are these two choices above decent choices??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

Hello, if you could tell us your budget that would be ideal as there are many options for receivers that you may not know about like www.accessories4less that sell referbished units for sometimes less than half the price.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Any receiver with preamplifier out and zone 2 will work. 

Remember zone2 needs analog audio to be run to the AVR as well as HDMI for zone1

I like the Marantz interface and sound better then onkyo. Look at pioneer elite also.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

If your not looking into going 3d then look at the x07 -XX07 Onkyo line-up. Most had considerably more power and higher THX Cert and better Audy then its "newer updated model 08" sans the 3008-5008.


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

well 400 is the budget.....but i don't really want 3-d. so from the above adivce i have gave...whats the best choice??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

Then this Onkyo 707 is the best option hands down. It gives you all the features that you would ever need and is THX certified and had pre outs


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

*re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

i just bought the Onkyo TX-SR707!!!! so......thats a huge purchase....will it be better then my dennon 1609????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*



bcharlsen said:


> i just bought the Onkyo TX-SR707!!!! so......thats a huge purchase....will it be better then my dennon 1609????


Yes, it has many new features that will make thinks sound better and be very future proof.


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

so i will beable to decode anything i need to right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

Yes, everything thats out right now.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Advice on a receiver!!!!*

Congrats on the 707, you should be very impressed with its performance and features.:T


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Well i just hooked up everything and well it sounds great...the on screen menu is perfect!!!!! But one thing....i was watching the dark knight over lunch for some s&g's and i couldn't get it to switch over to dolby digital true hd....help anyone?? I am lost....


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What are you outputting from?
Blu-ray or PS3


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Vizo bluray player. Might be the player i don't know


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it set to output PCM or BitStream? PCM won't say what audio format is being played because the player is doing the decoding.


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Are you talking about changing it in the reciver setting or bluray setting????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the Bluray players audio settings make sure it is set to "bitstream" not PCM


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

ok thank you....also i have a digital cable or HD box...what settings should i set the box and the reciver at to get the best picture possible???


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Video= 1080ireserve 480p
Audio= Dolby Digital
Dynamic Range= wide or normal
Volume out = fixed

Connected to your AVR with HDMI or use component video with digital coax/optical. All sound and look the same since motorola boxes don't do 1080p and even if they did you will have too much compression to really see a difference. 

To get to this on your box press [settings] or [menu] on your remote 2 times.


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

Now that I set my dvr to those settings.......what should I set my onkyo to?? The video settings.....


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That is up to you. If your AVR has scaling that can affect HDMI then see if you like the picture better with that on/off. 

If you can control other picture settings I would leave them off or not touch them. 

If you really want the best picture and are going to be OCD about it or just really need the best, then get your system calibrated my a pro. 

Good luck.


----------



## bcharlsen (Feb 5, 2011)

ONE MORE QUESTION......when i am using the mic to tune my set up.....what should i set my sub at while its running the test? and also how do i get my audio back to doby digital when i am watching tv?


----------

